# Rim/Tire question



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to be rebuilding my brute. Yay! So my question for you guys is.. What rims would be able to keep 29.5 ol2 from slipping and still look good. Most likely headlock but doesn't have to be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Get beadlock rims


----------



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

Do you know of any that look good besides the vice rims


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't heard of the new batches slipping just the first 2 batches


----------



## 08monsterbrute (Mar 24, 2013)

My friend has an 850 with 28 ol2 the new ones and they slipped until he got bead locks but I could always give it a shot


----------

